# Bully Bonanza...



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

East TN Pit Bull Rescue is holding their 4th Bully Bonanza. For those members in the local area, here's the info... Bully Bonanza 2012

I'm not sure yet whether I'll be able to attend this year, as it's on a Saturday, and where I work, everyone is required to work on Saturdays, and it's the boss's birthday, so she won't be there. But, if I'm able to attend, I'll update as soon as I know for sure, and hope to see some fellow East TN folks there.


----------

